# May /05 DEO Selection



## Uberman (19 Apr 2005)

Anyone else out there waiting on the May DEO selection Board? If so, what have you heard on the numbers being selected and the course start date?


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (19 Apr 2005)

im waiting on  the may 05 BMQ as well....i heard near the end of april theyre doing theyre selecting


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2005)

Ah!  Two different cases here.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (19 Apr 2005)

I just got back from CFRC Vancouver like an hour ago and they showed me a list with the projected intake numbers for DEO.  He didn't tell me when the selection board would meet.

Infantry: 60
Armour: 15
Arty: 18

These were the numbers if I remember correctly....they could be off on the Armour and Arty by one or two but I remember that Infantry was 60 for sure.


----------



## Uberman (19 Apr 2005)

I think Kincanucks had posted a list of numbers a while back, but I think the numbers may have changed somewhat since the last post. My RC told me my trade of choice went from 20 slots needed to 16.  If there is an update out there, would be cool to see it. My understanding of it is that it doesn't matter how good you are , but rather how good you are as compared to the other persons applying at the same time. Kind of like an MCAT or LSAT. 

Best of luck to all -


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (19 Apr 2005)

sorry, whats the DEO selection board then

Im so lost in how all this stuff works


----------



## Uberman (19 Apr 2005)

DEO is the Direct Entry Officer - applying for an Officer MOC when you already have a University Degree.


----------



## Pieman (19 Apr 2005)

> Infantry: 60
> Armour: 15
> Arty: 18



Some additional numbers from my recruiter only a couple days old:

Engineer: 15 
Signals: 40 
MARS: 60

Was told the selection board starts looking at the files middle of May, and should start to hear back in June. When I asked about BOTC times, was told that really depends as BOTC can be run a few times a year. It is also possible you can get selected and sworn in, but will be pushed into later BOTC course. So who knows.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (19 Apr 2005)

I am waiting for the DEO board (for Pilot), but I was told that all of the boards have been pushed-back until June (6 - 10, in my case) ... only other case is that when/if they get a big influx of applications, they will sometimes do it on an ad-hoc basis ... and that the rumours (oh God!) were that the summer courses were full.


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2005)

Those DEOs selected on the Jun boards will go to IAP/BOTP in Sept and/or Jan.


----------



## Pieman (2 May 2005)

*Sigh*

Man, only a few more weeks to go fellow DEO applicants. I have been hurrying up and waiting for almost 1  1/2 years and  now, the fact that it is almost complete seems a little surreal to me.

Curious to know how long the rest of you have been in the process? 

For myself, the physical preparation was a huge obstacle. I worked very hard, and gained a much needed and healthy 55 pounds! (no joke, i was severely underweight) I went from barely being able to run 1km without nearly dying, to running 10km races with decent times. 

So, what have you people been doing with your time?


----------



## reality_therapy (2 May 2005)

Pie man: Been staying motivated (physically) and mentally (reading up on military history, etc).

Kincanucks: I guess I'll be going in Sept if thats the deal for June boards. Where did you hear that? If so I guess that means I'll miss my son's birth in Sept. Can't have it all I guess!


----------



## kincanucks (2 May 2005)

reality_therapy said:
			
		

> Pie man: Been staying motivated (physically) and mentally (reading up on military history, etc).
> 
> Kincanucks: I guess I'll be going in Sept if thats the deal for June boards. Where did you hear that? If so I guess that means I'll miss my son's birth in Sept. Can't have it all I guess!



I don't know maybe five years of working in recruiting gives you access to certain information.


----------



## Pieman (3 May 2005)

> Been staying motivated (physically) and mentally (reading up on military history, etc).


Yes, I have been doing the same. Keeping motivated for such a long time is not an easy task. I definitely had my ups and downs. It is bad when I hit a down part because it makes it that much harder to maintain my work out routine. Thankfully, all I have to do is pop in a good war movie or if it gets really bad I go visit the regimental museum here in Calgary. I find that reminds me why I am joining in the first place and gets me back on track.

Man...it is kind of like I am brainwashing myself to keep going. lol. It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (3 May 2005)

reality_therapy said:
			
		

> Kincanucks: I guess I'll be going in Sept if thats the deal for June boards. Where did you hear that? If so I guess that means I'll miss my son's birth in Sept. Can't have it all I guess!





			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> I don't know maybe five years of working in recruiting gives you access to certain information.



reality_therapy, the profiles are there for a reason ...  ;D


----------



## Russers (8 May 2005)

Hey guys, 

I found out back in March that I was selected DEO Pilot for September in St. Jean. So now I have 4 months to get ready. It took me over a year and a half to finally find out, but it's been worth the wait. I can relax, enjoy the summer and prepare. If anyone else is going for Sept. 12th course get back to me.

R.


----------



## Torlyn (8 May 2005)

I'm in on the 12th as well, MARS.  There's 35 or so of us, if I remember correctly, going to that BOTC.  Oh, and for those interested, there are a total of 67 DEO positions available for MARS, so if you make the fall NOAB, they're still looking pretty hard.  

T


----------



## reality_therapy (12 May 2005)

Torlyn

Queston...explain what MARS & NOAB are (I quote) "there are a total of 67 DEO positions available for MARS, so if you make the fall NOAB, they're still looking pretty hard"...

and does anyone know if applicants accepted in the June selection boards will be attending on Sept 10th or 12th? (I have seen both dates quoted)  

I call the RC last week for an update and was told to call back in a month and just sit tight...I'm just jumping to find out if my dream is going to become reality in Sept.


----------



## Torlyn (12 May 2005)

MARS - Maritime Surface & Subsurface Officer, 071 Navy.  

NOAB - Naval Officer Assessment Board - You must go through this to be offered a position as a MARS officer, or a Naval Engineering Officer.  The NOAB sits (usually) twice a year.  Our board sat from May 2-7th, we're given tacit offers on the friday.

The Commanders doing the NOAB informed us that there were a total of 67 MARS positions available for this year.  Given that 35 were taken, they will probably be picking up the rest at the next NOAB, which is to be at a future date.  (THey didn't tell us)  

The two dates are quoted, as most of us will be travelling to St. Jean on the 10th (Saturday) and will be starting the actual IAP stuff on the 12th (Monday).  hope that helps.

Tim


----------



## reality_therapy (12 May 2005)

Thanks for the explainations Torlyn...I'm a bit slow on some of the abbreviations.

Guess that info doesn't apply to me as I applied for the army...not sure if that makes a different to BOTC start dates. I'm applying for DEO Social Worker. That selection board is on June 20th.

RT  :warstory:


----------



## Torlyn (12 May 2005)

The numbers won't be the same, but if you pass the board, you could be joining us on the 10-12 of september...  Good luck!

T


----------



## reality_therapy (13 May 2005)

Again, thank you T...I look forward to it and will kepp you all up-to-date!

RT


----------



## Uberman (13 May 2005)

Reality, I wouldn't have thought the social worker MOC would be limited to the army, but rather you could choose which element you wanted. I'm applying for JAG and it doesn't have any restrictions; I'll probably choose Navy (If I get a call that is)

Have you any idea where you might be posted as a social worker. That sounds like an interesting profession to be doing in the CF, I wasn't aware there were social workers in the CF - is it  a new trade?


----------



## Infanteer (17 May 2005)

As a Social Worker, expect to be trained in both Airborne and Assault-Boat insertion - you are a member of a Special Operations Capable (SOC) Team (consisting of JTF along with Tier III support pers) that will conduct unconventional warfare (UW) and foreign training abroad.  Social Workers, as part of this team, are expected to handle all the needs of the local community in support of the ODA team that inhabits the region and and trains local forces to conduct UW against the enemy.

Hooah....


----------



## Uberman (17 May 2005)

Please tell me JAG does this too. Will we get a CO that is an ex airborne pathfinder and a loose cannon that used to fly f-18's? Can we drive the Assault boat? I hope it's not just static line jumping but HALO. Will CNN be there during our insertions?


----------



## reality_therapy (18 May 2005)

Infanteer

Where did you get that?


----------



## Infanteer (18 May 2005)

Didn't your recruiter explain that this is what you'd be doing?  This is the Army - we fight and win the land battle.

Are you prepared for the 30-miler on the Commando Course yet?


----------



## Pieman (17 Jun 2005)

Has anyone here heard back from the May selection board yet at all? Mid June, and not a peep from anyone....


----------



## Gengis Khan (17 Jun 2005)

As I've been told by the CFRC Montréal, the selection board for DEO of May 05 have been postponed to this week.  They told me that we should receive news in the next 2-3 weeks.  -sig-


----------



## Pieman (17 Jun 2005)

Wow, OK. Thanks for letting me know. I was not expecting more delays...but I should be used to by now I guess.

They must be trying to build up suspense,  lol


----------



## kincanucks (17 Jun 2005)

There were very few DEO MOCs that were boarded in May.  For the majority of the MOCs the files were due in May and the boards were being held in the first three weeks of Jun.  Results will most likely be available in early July.  So in fact there are no delays and everything is going as scheduled.


----------



## Pieman (17 Jun 2005)

I see, Thanks for the clarification.


----------

